# T0 wanted in Cascais



## nyenyedzi (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi
I'm an English teacher in Cascais, and I'm looking for a place to rent not too far from the centre from December/January until June next year. I need somewhere reasonably priced, furnished and private. I don't go out much, but I do smoke, so a balcony or other outdoor area is very welcome (I hate smoking indoors!)

Anybody know of a place?

Emily


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

nyenyedzi said:


> Hi
> I'm an English teacher in Cascais, and I'm looking for a place to rent not too far from the centre from December/January until June next year. I need somewhere reasonably priced, furnished and private. I don't go out much, but I do smoke, so a balcony or other outdoor area is very welcome (I hate smoking indoors!)
> 
> Anybody know of a place?
> ...



you could give casa sapo a try, they have some rentals, or if you search under for sale then look at who has listed the properties, this will give you plenty of contacts for local agents.
Apartments - Cascais - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal


----------

